# nominal value = ονομαστική τιμή | rated value = διαβαθμισμένη τιμή



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

[Από το Ορόγραμμα Νο 99]

Από το Διεθνές Ηλεκτροτεχνικό Λεξιλόγιο της IEC: http://www.electropedia.org/, την πλέον έγκυρη πηγή ορισμών ηλεκτρολογικών / ηλεκτροτεχνικών / ηλεκτρονικών εννοιών: 

*rated **value**: *_a quantity value assigned, generally by a manufacturer, for a specified operating condition of a component, device or equipment_
*nominal **value**: *_value of a quantity used to designate and identify a component, device, equipment, or system [NOTE – The nominal value is generally a rounded value.]_
Άλλη είναι, λοιπόν, η *rated **value* (η οποία αφορά την _κατάταξη _που καθορίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή στην προδιαγραφή του) και άλλη η *nominal **value* που αναγράφεται πάνω στο προϊόν (που συνήθως είναι στρογγυλευμένη). Κακώς, στα ελληνικά, αποδίδονται και τα δύο ως *ονομαστική τιμή*.

Ο όρος *ονομαστική τιμή* έπρεπε να περιοριστεί στην *nominal **value* και να δοθεί άλλος όρος στην *rated **value* και, αφού την παραπάνω _κατάταξη_ (*rating*) η ΜΟΤΟ την απέδωσε *διαβάθμιση* και το ρήμα *rate* (εδώ) *διαβαθμίζω*, η *rated **value* αποδόθηκε ως *διαβαθμισμένη τιμή. *

*rating**(**s**)* όμως σημαίνει και το σύνολο των *rated **values* ενός προϊόντος π.χ. ενός λαμπτήρα (τάση, ρεύμα,..) που μπορεί να αποδοθεί και ως *διαβαθμισμένα χαρακτηριστικά* του λαμπτήρα και που πολλές φορές κι αυτό το βλέπουμε να λέγεται *ονομαστικά χαρακτηριστικά*.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 23, 2010)

Χρήσιμη η διευκρίνισή σου. Απλά επέτρεψέ μου να παρατηρήσω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των επαγγελματιών του χώρου αποδίδουν και τα δύο με τον όρο "ονομαστική τιμή" (όπως είπες κι εσύ άλλωστε), ενώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται και από τους αγγλόφωνους ως συνώνυμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

Επίτρεψε μου λοιπόν κι εμένα με τη σειρά μου να σημειώσω ότι η διάκριση απαιτείται οπωσδήποτε όταν το κείμενο χρειάζεται ορολογική ακρίβεια. Το ότι η πλειονότητα των ομιλητών στον χώρο δεν κάνει πάντα τη διάκριση, πράγμα που είναι άλλωστε συνηθισμένο και σε πολλά άλλα πεδία όταν κάποιος εκφράζεται ανεπίσημα ή προφορικά για όρους που βρίσκονται σε σημασιακή εγγύτητα μεταξύ τους, δεν σημαίνει και ότι είναι ελεύθερος ο μεταφραστής να προβαίνει σε ταύτιση των αποδόσεων των δύο όρων σε περιπτώσεις στις οποίες απαιτείται η διάκριση. Γι' αυτό έχουμε εδώ και τους αντίστοιχους ορισμούς των δύο εννοιών, ώστε να μπορούμε να τις ξεχωρίσουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 24, 2010)

Φυσικά και χρειάζεται διάκριση υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι οι δύο όροι δεν σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Φυσικά και δεν σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα. Εφόσον δεν καλύφθηκες από τους έγκυρους ορισμούς που παρέθεσα στο αρχικό ποστ, να σε παραπέμψω στο πρότυπο DIN 40200:1981-10 "Nennwert, Grenzwert, Bemessungswert, Bemessungsdaten; Begriffe" (δηλ. Nominal value, limiting value, rated value, rating - concepts). Αν δεν το έχεις πρόχειρο, μπορείς να διαβάσεις για τη διαφορά μεταξύ ονομαστικής και διαβαθμισμένης τιμής στο βικιάρθρο Bemessungsspannung:


> Die *Bemessungsspannung* wird seit 1981 mit Inkraftsetzung der Norm DIN 40200 eingesetzt um Unterschiede zur Nennspannung in den Normen besser zu verdeutlichen. Sie ersetzt die veraltete Bezeichnung "obere Nennspannung". Die Bemessungsspannung ist größer oder gleich der Nennspannung und spezifiziert den maximalen Wert der elektrischen Spannung im Normalbetrieb.
> Beispiel: Die Nennspannung eines elektrischen Netzes ist zum Beispiel 10 kV, die der Bezeichnung dieses Netzes dient. Eine Spannung, die etwa 20 % über der Nennspannung liegt (hier 12 kV), ist dann die Bemessungsspannung, die Grundlage für die Bemessung bestimmter Betriebsmittel (z. B. Transformatoren, Isolatoren) im Netz ist.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 24, 2010)

Ναι, και ποια είναι η διαφορά; Αλήθεια, το πρότυπο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι χρησιμοποιεί τους όρους rated value και nominal value;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Τον τίτλο τού προτύπου σ' τον έχω γράψει. Και τους ορισμούς. Ανάγνωση ξέρεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 25, 2010)

Εγώ ανάγνωση ξέρω. Ξέρω επίσης ότι για να προτείνουμε στα καλά καθούμενα την αλλαγή _καθιερωμένου και παγιωμένου όρου_ στους απανταχού μεταφραστές και ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς, πρέπει να υπάρχει ουσιαστικός και βάσιμος λόγος. 

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ενδέχεται να υπάρχει μια λεπτή διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο όρων (rated value=τιμή για συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες), αλλά αυτό δεν αρκεί για να *γενικεύσουμε* και να πούμε ότι rated value=διαβαθμισμένη τιμή. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη τους συναφείς όρους, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τον όρο rating, ο οποίος αποδίδεται στα Ελληνικά ως "ονομαστική κατάταξη", "ονομαστικά μεγέθη", "βαθμονόμηση", "κατάταξη", "διαβάθμιση" κλπ. Ακόμα και τα εξειδικευμένα λεξικά του χώρου (Siemens, Πανταζή, ΙΑΤΕ) αποφεύγουν να προτείνουν μία μόνο απόδοση. Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι το λεξικό του Πανταζή για τον όρο rated voltage δίνει προβλεπόμενη (ή διαβαθμισμένη ή μέγιστη επιτρεπτή ή χαρακτηριστική) τάση, αλλά για το rated value η απόδοση περιορίζεται στα χαρακτηριστική τιμή, ονομαστική τιμή, μέγιστη επιτρεπτή ισχύς.

Τέλος, τα πρότυπα DIN είναι Γερμανικά. Εδώ, όμως, συζητούμε τον αγγλικό όρο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2015)

Κατ' αρχάς, να ευχαριστήσω το Ζάζουλα γι' αυτό το χρήσιμο ποστ, γιατί ερχόμουν τώρα να ρωτήσω πώς λέμε την _*ονομαστική τάση*_ λειτουργίας γεννήτριας. Στην ΙΑΤΕ βρίσκω και το nominal voltage αλλά και το rated voltage, ωστόσο το εννοιολογικό περιεχόμενο των δύο όρων διαφέρει. Π.χ.

NOMINAL VOLTAGE: The stated or objective value of a given voltage, which may not be the actual value measured.
Nominal System Voltage is a nominal value assigned to designate a system of a given voltage class. For example, in the 15 kV voltage class, a Nominal System
Voltage may be 13.8 kV, or 12.47 kV, or other.

Rated Voltage: The maximum voltage at which an electric component can operate for extended periods without undue degradation or safety hazard.​http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=117058

Τώρα βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να εννοούσε ο συντάκτης του κειμένου που μεταφράζω, διότι γράφει _η τάδε γεννήτρια λειτουργεί σε ονομαστική τάση δείνα volt_, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση nominal value θα γράψω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να εννοούσε ο συντάκτης του κειμένου που μεταφράζω, διότι γράφει _η τάδε γεννήτρια λειτουργεί σε ονομαστική τάση δείνα volt_, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση nominal value θα γράψω.


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις.


----------

